# 66 2 speed automatic trans line fitting



## Familytradition (Jul 2, 2014)

Could anyone please advise? I am attempting to replace the transmission cooler lines in my 66 gto, 389, 2 speed automatic. The fittings and lines that were used in a prior restoration I believe are incorrect. I have the correct lines back tot he transmission, but there is fitting that changes it from flare fittings to pipe threads into the tranny. No one seems to be able to tell me what goes there. Please help with size and dimensions. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't have the size but I do have a picture that may help;


----------



## Familytradition (Jul 2, 2014)

That will work, doesn't look like diagram in the manual but if it works for you I'm going with it. Thanks for your help.


----------

